# Filling nail holes



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Thats why we use whiting...


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

crawford painters putty, when we used to do new work, years ago.
Now if the client chooses to try not to replace wood with say a dime size whole we use car bondo with great sucess


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

I like using the Dap plastic wood for my nail holes.....it dries really fast and sands very smooth. When everything is painted you cannot see any signs of nailholes. And it smells really good  


http://www.dap.com/product_details.aspx?product_id=69


----------

